# No "new" members.



## Kevin (Mar 15, 2012)

I see a phenomenon happening here I've never seen before at least to this extent. In many or even most of the Introduction threads, I've noticed what would be called on most forums "new members", welcoming "other new members" as though they've been here since day one. 

I could never have planned such a thing but it's exactly the kind of atmosphere I love. I see them using terms like "woodaholics" and "addiction" and "..we *need *pics!" and of course all these terms to describe our serious affliction is extremely healthy to maintain the severity of our lovely disease. I hope we can maintain this _"we're all equal in the eyes of our albatross"_ mentality. 

I'm really liking the atmosphere you all are creating and I just wanted to say as much. Thanks for making WB a fun place to be. 


:i_am_so_happy:


----------



## DKMD (Mar 15, 2012)

I love this site! I don't know many of the folks on here, but through purchases and trades, I'm starting to get to know more folks. When you share a common interest(read obsession), it's pretty easy to relate. Thanks for starting and maintaining the site!


----------



## txpaulie (Mar 15, 2012)

I don't spend alot of time in the intro section...

I figure they'll meet me when they post some wood!

I have noticed that many "new" folks here are familiar with each other, most likely from other "wood" sites...

Most of the "other" sites have a classified section, as a add-on, while here we ARE a classified section, with conversation thrown in!

I suspect that the influx is due to your efforts, Kev, and the attitude of the members here...

They are here and that's a good thing!

I have enjoyed hearing from new folks, and this is becoming a "go-to" site for woodies lookin' fer wood.

p


----------



## Kevin (Mar 15, 2012)

I sure don't want this to be about me because it isn't. I really just wanted to acknowledge the members. I've been thanked plenty and appreciate it. 

My point is the new members and "old" members (hehe we still just a baby) are all gellin like a melon. What was that shoe commercial? 

"Are you gellin? Oh yea I'm gellin like a felon". 



Anyone remember that one? It isn't that old I think.

:i_dunno:


----------



## kweinert (Mar 15, 2012)

Kevin said:


> I sure don't want this to be about me because it isn't. I really just wanted to acknowledge the members. I've been thanked plenty and appreciate it.
> 
> My point is the new members and "old" members (hehe we still just a baby) are all gellin like a melon. What was that shoe commercial?
> 
> ...



Dr Scholls. Still run some of them, at least I've seen some in the last few months.


----------



## Dane Fuller (Mar 15, 2012)

I love this site as well. The good doctor Keller sent me in this direction after I kept pestering him about places to find wood. Now, I find myself spending more and more time over here. It seems, you've got a group of good folks around here. Because, with all the swappin' and sellin' going on, I haven't heard or seen anything that would indicate a disgruntled participant.


----------



## BassBlaster (Mar 15, 2012)

Lovin it!! Its getting a little bigger everyday. I'm actually surprised that I havnt been reprimanded by a mod over at WWT. Everyone thats asks questions like, where do you guys get your wood, wheres a good place to get such and such blanks, who has the best prices on wood, etc, I reply with http://woodbarter.com/ As a matter of fact, I think that may be how cougar found his way over here!!!


----------



## steve bellinger (Mar 15, 2012)

Well i like Dane followed Doc over here, and i find my self coming here more than any where else. I've also been PMing a few folks about this site. I wount post on any other forum,but will tell the folks that i know real well about it. Thanks for letting us folks have a place we can go, not only to find wood,but to have a good time.


----------



## LoneStar (Mar 15, 2012)

Kevin, I know what you mean. I havent been here long, but I wanted to welcome folks in from the start. Its a great place to be !
I've never been on any other woodworking sites. Theres people right here to answer about any question I can come up with, plus all the great folks and amazing stuff for sale and trade. What else you need ?


----------



## Kenbo (Mar 15, 2012)

There is definitely a great atmosphere here at Woodbarter and it is immediately obviously to even the newest members. Great admin and moderation with easy going attitudes really make this a great place to be. I'm definitely proud to be a part of it.


----------



## CodyS (Mar 15, 2012)

I'm going to steal everybody elses words with one 'DITTO'!

oh yeah Kevin, there is no chance we are going to stop thanking you 

so THANK YOU


----------

